# Thought on BHM/BBW stories



## FreneticFangs (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone else agree that the stories should be under categories of BHM, BBW, and both?
I find it hard to find only the BHM stories. Any thoughts?


----------



## Amor (Dec 29, 2005)

I completely agree...

or at least a search feature that could search the descriptions (BBW/BHM/BOTH/WG/SEX/SWG etc...) and bring back only the ones that match the criteria


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 29, 2005)

The odd thing about this is the fact that the stories coming from the Weight Room mail bag _do_ list at the very top of the story whether the piece is BBW, BHM or Both-focused. But neither "BBW" nor "BHM" seems to work as a searchable phrase when you try the Search function. Dunno why that is. . .


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wilson Barbers said:


> The odd thing about this is the fact that the stories coming from the Weight Room mail bag _do_ list at the very top of the story whether the piece is BBW, BHM or Both-focused. But neither "BBW" nor "BHM" seems to work as a searchable phrase when you try the Search function. Dunno why that is. . .



It's too short of a search term 



> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
> 
> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : BHM


----------



## dafatman (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with Amor and FreneticFangs. What about sub-sections for BHM and BBW stories, like two seperate forums, or maybe three, for BHW, BBW, And one for Both. Just a thought. Great sight you guys have here, though. I love alot of the stories.


----------

